# Dog proof door/gate/barrier??!!



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

A simple screen door should work. Pictures would help people give you better tops.


----------



## wrkrambs (Nov 29, 2011)

*Screen door could work*

Thanks, yes a screen door is a possibility - we would have to place some sort of aluminum guard over the screen part to keep him from clawing it out I'm afraid. Will see if I can come up with a picture to post - was at work when I found this forum.

One of the engineers that I work with suggested a cargo net like you put on truck beds in place of the tail gate. Our concern there is that he may try to get through it and get caught up in it. 

Thanks again for your suggestion.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

Dutch door or storm door? Sounds like your little dog is bored.


----------



## wrkrambs (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey,I'm not sure about the little dog being bored - he has his best buddy alpha dog with him all the time - inseparable. She doesn't chew stuff up, but he is either getting into newspapers, insulation out of the walls, you name it. Alpha dog doesn't like it when he does it and barks to let us know he is misbehaving. I was thinking more like a half door, so we could see in without having to open it.


----------



## Justins1171 (Oct 27, 2011)

A screen door should work well for you, but seriously consider getting the mesh grating inserts too (almost look like a chicken wire). I've always had big dogs and once they figure out that they can jump through the screen with little resistance, you're in trouble.


----------



## wrkrambs (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, - yes the mesh! That's it. I'm glad you know what I am talking about with the big dogs. 

Thanks for all of you for the very good suggestions. My husband will be busy this weekend.


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

Justins1171 said:


> A screen door should work well for you, but seriously consider getting the mesh grating inserts too (almost look like a chicken wire). I've always had big dogs and once they figure out that they can jump through the screen with little resistance, you're in trouble.


If it is off interest, there is also a pet-grade screen that is much stronger than standard window screen. I have used some on the screen patio around the pool. So far, it has held well with my two dogs. 

David


----------



## wrkrambs (Nov 29, 2011)

*Pet-Grade Screen*

Hey, thanks David - I did not know that. That is good information. 

Rhonda


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

wrkrambs said:


> Hey, thanks David - I did not know that. That is good information.
> 
> Rhonda


I bought the screen at either Home Depot or Lowes; I cannot remember which one.

David


----------

